# HELP My vinyl stuck together



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope someone can help. I'm pressing vinyl numbers and a logo on basketball jerseys. They were going fine until we turned them inside-out to do the reversible side.

My intention was to put a teflon sheet between the vinyl that had been pressed on, now on the inside of the jersey, before pressing the outside. However, I had to leave the shop and someone else decided to help me while I was gone by starting the other side.

Now the number is stuck to the logo on the inside of the jersey. 

After cooling, I was able to pull them apart, but there is an impression of the logo on the number as well as some color transfer.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Ariel Nicolaci (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure on the material. If they are Vinyl you can either remove the number but it might get messy (you can use acceone from the adhesive part) when the number is gone apply a new number.

If not apply another number on top of the one that you don't like. (having two layers) It will be thicker, but maybe the customer won't bother.

Hope this helps.

Ariel Nicolaci


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

Ariel Nicolaci said:


> Not sure on the material. If they are Vinyl you can either remove the number but it might get messy (you can use acceone from the adhesive part) when the number is gone apply a new number.
> 
> If not apply another number on top of the one that you don't like. (having two layers) It will be thicker, but maybe the customer won't bother.
> 
> ...


where do you get your "acceone" to remove the vinyl?


----------



## Ariel Nicolaci (Mar 5, 2009)

Acetone. Sorry I was typing fast.

Good Luck,

Ariel


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

Would fingernail polish remover work? It's acetone.


----------



## Ariel Nicolaci (Mar 5, 2009)

if the nail remover is 100% acetone will do the job.

Let me know how it went.

Thanks,
Ariel
http://www.arielnicolaci.com


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Be very carefull and test a small patch first. Acetone will melt some polyester materials. It could also fade or remove the color. You might have a bigger mess.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with both Bob and Ariel. Test first if you have some of the same fabric and vinyl to spare. When using solvent lettering remover (or acetone), you should apply to the backside (adhesive side) of the numbers or letters. Let it soak for a minute and then gently stretch the fabric...the vinyl should pop right off. 
To avoid this type of error in the future, I recommend testing other types of vinyl. Thermo-FILM is a durable vinyl for numbering and has been referred to as "goof proof" with various applications.

Good Luck!


----------



## caos68 (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you tried reheating the shirt and use masking tape to remove residue.


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your input and ideas. I ended up reheating numbers and peeling them off to see how it would go. It left bad adhesive residue and the new number didn't match because of shrinkage. I'll be replacing the jersey.

Next I tried alcohol on the transferred black that stuck to my white outline and blue inner number. DON"T try that!! That took the sheen off and then started taking the color off of the vinyl. 

I ended up reheating the numbers to smooth out the impression from the front logo. That did pretty well so then they didn't look too bad. Most of the hairline black marks weren't nearly as noticeable at that point. Then I used the alcohol on a rag to remove the residue from the front of the jersey where the number had left tiny hairlines. The alcohol took it right off and as long as I didn't touch any part of the logo or let it get on the inner mesh material, it worked GREAT. I called the customer to come look and offered to replace them all ($500 worth). She was awesome and said I was worrying about nothing. The tiny lines weren't noticeable enough for anyone to care. So I'm going to discount them anyway and replace the two I destroyed in my trials.

Again, thanks for all your help. I'm going to take the messed up jerseys and try the acetone on the back of the numbers for future reference. 

I love this forum!!


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

Peggy said:


> Thermo-FILM is a durable vinyl for numbering and has been referred to as "goof proof" with various applications.


I think I'll try the Thermo-Film. Thanks! I'm training a new employee.........maybe it'll save me money in the long run.


----------

